# Baycraft Tunnel 180 - need opinions on it



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Found this on page 2

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1379002574


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks DuckNut - yeah, I came across that post. It mostly focused on the 175 Flats & Bay, which is a v-hull design and drafts 8". The 180 Tunnel is, well, a tunnel design, and they claim it drafts 6". So I am hoping to find people with knowledge of the tunnel hull from them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I realize that. I posted it for the feedback on the company itself as well as feedback on one of their other products.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Excellent, thanks again. I've found two other posts on the web regarding the tunnel, so anything and everything helps.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I've fished on one quite a bit. The guy reprinted it and put a bunch of nice stuff on it so I can't comment on the finish, but it rode good, drafted a real 8" and was a very good fishing boat, but was painfully slow with a f70. It was a very fun boat to fish though.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

coosawkane - was that the 2007 that was for sale on here? I saw it had an F70, drafted 7" and ran at 28mph. Sounds similar.

The actual draft is one of my concerns. True 6" with two or three guys and fuel is a must. Anything over that would just be limiting me a too much.

Top end, not so much a concern, but needs to be in low to mid 30s. I was told with an E-60 it will hit 30-32mph, and with an E-90 it will hit 38mph. Figure the F70 would hit somewhere in between that. 

My hope is that the newer models have better draft and better top end.


----------



## koertli (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Coconut Groves, I saw this post and wanted to put in my .02. I just recently prurchased a 2010 180 Tunnel and fish primarily in Port O'Connor.

I have had the boat out 4 times so far, 3 of which were in the Salt. I will tell you that with the trim tabs, this boat is a smooth as any boat I have ever ridden in in 1-2ft open bay chop. An unless you are cutting across in a side wind, it is the driest ride I have ever witnessed.

I have run between 1-4 people in the 180 and with the Etec 60 it runs between 31-29 mph at WOT.

It has a large and stable poling platform and IMO poles very straight and easy. Wind is the only obstacle. I poled my 250lb fishing buddy into a wind chasing tailing Reds and it wasn't easy but was effective and straight.

Actual draft for this boat is probably around 7" with 3 people. That is distributing the weight in the boat to optimize draft. I would question other Boat Builder claims or read the wieght limits correctly. The Baycraft is rated for 4 people or 650lbs. 650lbs is realistically 3 people.

I love this Boat. The fit and finish is as nice as anything I have been on including my buddy's Curlew. When he bought his Curlew h wanted the ability to Pole. The Curlew poles like a Saucer. That is, terribleIt also rides rough in 1ft + chop. The only thing it is good for after that is runing in three inches of water.

Plus, his Curlew has a 115 Yamaha 2 stroke. Only runs 31mph and sucks over twice the fuel of the Bay Craft. I am getting around 8MPG w/ the 60hp Etec.

I am still tinkering with this boat as I think an aggressivly Cupped 4 blade Prop is going to be needed to get the kind of Hole Shot I would like? And, I feel like the motor needs to be raised about 3 more inches above the transom in its highest Jackplate setting.

If you are interested, I will report back on here as to real numbers on Draft as I use the boat more and as well as Hole shot numbers.

The Factory will only rig the Etec. You can buy the Hull and put the F70 on if you choose? If I had purchased Brand new, that I what I would have done. I found my Boat used with only 22 hrs on it. It has a Power Pole and Remote Controlled Minkota Trolling Motor. I was able to get it for $17K after delevery, and all Reg. Taxes were paid.

Also, when I spoke with Ana about any warranty work in the Fiberglass etc.. She said it would have to be done in Florida. Some of the other Mftrs I spoke with said they would reimburse after taking to a local shop if the need arose.

That said, I don't think this will be problem as my feel for the quality of this Boat is enogh that this should never be an issue.

I live in Driftwood, outside of Austin. I currently have the 180 at my house but will be leaving it in Port Lavaca next weekend after I fish POC. 

Let me know if you have any questions?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TX Bay Craft - 

Thanks for the response - that's some good info that I'm sure many others will get value from as well.  I looked at one in person nearby and was impressed for the build quality of the boat at price point.  I am doing A LOT of research and have expanded a bit to include smaller boats too.  Choosing a new skiff ain't an easy decision.


----------

